# Telecommunications engineering professionals-A TO Z



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

dear all,

i am in the seventh heaven that i have visa grant under 189 visa on today. I am starting this thread to welcome all Telecommunications engineering professionals such as Telecommunications engineer, Telecommunications network engineer, telecommunications field engineer, RF planning and optimization engineer to name but a few who already got visa grants or are in process of immigrating to Australia under any visa, be it 189 or 176 or 190 to share their knowledge about job search, feasibility of finding jobs, pay systems, online training, additional certifications pursued from vendors like NSN, Ericsson, Huawei, Alcatel Lucent etc.that add value to our resumes, best websites for telecom professionals.

Also, details like which city would be the best one for telecom engineers can be shared. In short, we, telecom engineering professionals, one of the rare employee groups, to meet under a single roof to share all information staring from A to Z.

I also welcome other associated people as well, who have good information about the above things or if their friends are working in Telecom company, they may request them to share his/her ideas as well. This has been my long held dream to create an active thread for telecommunications professionals to help each other since i joined expat forum. So, what are you waiting for? Please start throwing light into the above topic.

I really appreciate everyone to put their tips and tricks forward.

Looking forward to hear from you all,

Cheers!

Sathiya


----------



## vincapi (Dec 29, 2013)

congrats Sathiya ....

I am also a telecom network engineer, planning to apply for PR this year.

I would need your guidance in this... 

regards,
vincapi


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

sathiyaseelan said:


> dear all,
> 
> i am in the seventh heaven that i have visa grant under 189 visa on today. I am starting this thread to welcome all Telecommunications engineering professionals such as Telecommunications engineer, Telecommunications network engineer, telecommunications field engineer, RF planning and optimization engineer to name but a few who already got visa grants or are in process of immigrating to Australia under any visa, be it 189 or 176 or 190 to share their knowledge about job search, feasibility of finding jobs, pay systems, online training, additional certifications pursued from vendors like NSN, Ericsson, Huawei, Alcatel Lucent etc.that add value to our resumes, best websites for telecom professionals.
> 
> ...


What a day to get the grant  and fabulous way to end this year
Congrats buddy......have a blast....very special moment for you


----------



## debojyoti (Dec 22, 2013)

*Hi*

Hi, Thanks for creating this thread, which is quite interesting.
I am in Telecom and working for Orange/ France Telecom and in product development /product management domain.

Looking forward to chat and discuss with all of you, here.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Count me in .. Software Tester in networking domain.. have CCNA, CCNA Security and CCNP certs.


----------



## bravokal (Jul 7, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> dear all,
> 
> i am in the seventh heaven that i have visa grant under 189 visa on today. I am starting this thread to welcome all Telecommunications engineering professionals such as Telecommunications engineer, Telecommunications network engineer, telecommunications field engineer, RF planning and optimization engineer to name but a few who already got visa grants or are in process of immigrating to Australia under any visa, be it 189 or 176 or 190 to share their knowledge about job search, feasibility of finding jobs, pay systems, online training, additional certifications pursued from vendors like NSN, Ericsson, Huawei, Alcatel Lucent etc.that add value to our resumes, best websites for telecom professionals.
> 
> ...



Hearty Congratulations Sathiya!! :clap2:...All the very best for your future endeavors!!


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

sathiyaseelan said:


> dear all,
> 
> i am in the seventh heaven that i have visa grant under 189 visa on today. I am starting this thread to welcome all Telecommunications engineering professionals such as Telecommunications engineer, Telecommunications network engineer, telecommunications field engineer, RF planning and optimization engineer to name but a few who already got visa grants or are in process of immigrating to Australia under any visa, be it 189 or 176 or 190 to share their knowledge about job search, feasibility of finding jobs, pay systems, online training, additional certifications pursued from vendors like NSN, Ericsson, Huawei, Alcatel Lucent etc.that add value to our resumes, best websites for telecom professionals.
> 
> ...


Great way to stat the new year with your Grant mate. Congratulations.

I'm a Telecommunications Engineer and I finished my higher studies last December. I only have around 10 months work experience which I got sometime ago back in Sri Lanka. So I'm guessing getting a job would be bit difficult for me.

I have a strong interest in wired networking so I will be mostly looking for network engineering jobs. I have CCNA and I'm working toward CCNP and JNICA these days.

Telecommunications Engineering is a very saturated field in Australia and the growth is relatively slow. There aren't that many opportunities. Those who are migrating soon, brace yourselves for a tough ride over the first couple of months. Once you get your first job things would be much easier.

Couple of my friends, switched to fiber optics engineering. There seemed to be good opportunities in the area. But now it seems that with funds for the NBN project being cut, the future of fiber engineering is also not clear. Around 2-3 friends switched to Network Engineering. This is a relatively demanded field. There are only around 2-3 people who are working in the pure wireless mobile area.

I will keep everyone updated as my job search progresses. Cheers.


----------



## debojyoti (Dec 22, 2013)

*hi*



AncientGlory said:


> Great way to stat the new year with your Grant mate. Congratulations.
> 
> I'm a Telecommunications Engineer and I finished my higher studies last December. I only have around 10 months work experience which I got sometime ago back in Sri Lanka. So I'm guessing getting a job would be bit difficult for me.
> 
> ...


Hi AncientGlory,
Thanks for your post. In my opinion, one needs to see how he/she would position himself/herself, i mean in term of the targeted profiles.

And then see the number of job openings being broadcasted through various channels like seek,jobfinder,mycareer etc.

This also gives an understanding of the target companys,job location, mandatory or desired skills required etc.

There could be other ways too, but this is just one of the available options to scan the job market


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Count me in .. Software Tester in networking domain.. have CCNA, CCNA Security and CCNP certs.


hi ratnesh, thanks for joining the discussion Even i am planning to pursue Cisco certifications. Could you please let me know how can i pursue this certificate?

How much fees for CCNA, CCNP and others?

Can we acquire CCNP without passing through CCNA?

Is the exam conducted online or offline?

How CCNA, CCNP certifications could enhance the feasibility of finding jobs in Australia?

Are CISCO certificates really recognized by Australian companies?

Share your thought provoking inputs which will be be really appreciated.


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

debojyoti said:


> Hi AncientGlory,
> Thanks for your post. In my opinion, one needs to see how he/she would position himself/herself, i mean in term of the targeted profiles.
> 
> And then see the number of job openings being broadcasted through various channels like seek,jobfinder,mycareer etc.
> ...


Good strategy mate. I'm thinking of following a "do whatever you have to do and get the job" strategy. Good luck.


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Are CISCO certificates really recognized by Australian companies?


I've been living in Australia for some time now. I can say that CISCO certifications are highly regarded by Australian companies. The reason is that they expect that if you have the certification, you know what you are talking about. 

This is different to Sri Lanka, where some people just do the exam to get the certification under their belt.

It seems to me that the certification can get you an interview, but to advance further and get the job, you need the skills.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

AncientGlory said:


> I've been living in Australia for some time now. I can say that CISCO certifications are highly regarded by Australian companies. The reason is that they expect that if you have the certification, you know what you are talking about.
> 
> This is different to Sri Lanka, where some people just do the exam to get the certification under their belt.
> 
> It seems to me that the certification can get you an interview, but to advance further and get the job, you need the skills.


Wow, well said. Certificates may enable interview calls to your mobile, however, jobs are purely based on many other factors as well. Few of them may include your communication skills, interpersonal skills, technical competencies, the suitability of your skills to current vacancies etc. 

As telecommunications engineering industry is exploring on 4G (LTE) technology and VOLTE in Australia and New zealand, i am sure that acquiring some certificates relevant to IP telephony, wireless or other telecom based certifications will definitely enhance the chances for your resume to be short listed for interviews.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi ratnesh, thanks for joining the discussion Even i am planning to pursue Cisco certifications. Could you please let me know how can i pursue this certificate?
> 
> How much fees for CCNA, CCNP and others?
> 
> ...


There are no prerequisites for CCNA exam.

CCNA fees is $295. CCNP fees is $200 for each paper and there are 3 papers. You have to do CCNA before CCNP. 

Exam is conducted completely online. You just have to book exam on Pearson certified test centres and give exam at centre.

CCNA/CCNP/CCIE are Cisco's renowned certs and are recognised world over. Having them is a huge bonus point with respect to career. I am planning to complete CCIE before moving to Oz. In fact CCNA helped me to switch from support job to cream profile. I have done a little research and came to know that Australia is expanding its telecommunication reach and companies like NBN, Telstra have promising opportunities. So, having these certs will surely put you on top of the list.

Cisco has released new CCNA version, 200-120 (CCNA R&S) which has included recent topics like IPv6, Multicast etc.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> There are no prerequisites for CCNA exam.
> 
> CCNA fees is $295. CCNP fees is $200 for each paper and there are 3 papers. You have to do CCNA before CCNP.
> 
> ...


hi there, this is really good information you shared, i say. It is always good to do a research before leaping your leg and i really appreciate you. Anyway, could you please go through below questions as well.

1. For a telecommunications wireless engineer having experience on telecom network elements such as BTS, BSC, NODE B, RNC on 2G, 2.5G and 3G and radio drive test experience on 2G, 2.5G networks, which specialization in cisco will be suitable? I guess there may be specializations in CCNA and CCNP like voice, network, wireless etc.

2. i don't have any practical experience regarding CCNA and CCNP. Does Gaining these certificates alone maximize one's jobs in Aussie or not? I mean, to a fresher without any hands on exposure, do you still recommend these certification courses for Australian job market?

3. If a fresher can get jobs with these certificate, for example, CCNA, how much he/she can expect as starting salary in AUS (approximate?

let's discuss further and sharing credentials more and more making this thread more interesting. Thank you guys.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi there, this is really good information you shared, i say. It is always good to do a research before leaping your leg and i really appreciate you. Anyway, could you please go through below questions as well.
> 
> 1. For a telecommunications wireless engineer having experience on telecom network elements such as BTS, BSC, NODE B, RNC on 2G, 2.5G and 3G and radio drive test experience on 2G, 2.5G networks, which specialization in cisco will be suitable? I guess there may be specializations in CCNA and CCNP like voice, network, wireless etc.
> 
> ...



1. Yes. Cisco has certs in almost on domains. Apart from Routing & Switching they have Voice, Service Provider, Wireless, Data Centre. You can do wireless cert.

2. Yes. Having these certs implies that you have working knowledge of technology. Curriculum of these certs are designed such a way that you cover both theory and practical aspects. In facts in exams, you are not just theoretical questions but practical one also in which you have to do configs etc on devices.

3. No idea buddy about that. My intention after receiving PR is to take internal transfer with my current employer itself.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> 1. Yes. Cisco has certs in almost on domains. Apart from Routing & Switching they have Voice, Service Provider, Wireless, Data Centre. You can do wireless cert.
> 
> 2. Yes. Having these certs implies that you have working knowledge of technology. Curriculum of these certs are designed such a way that you cover both theory and practical aspects. In facts in exams, you are not just theoretical questions but practical one also in which you have to do configs etc on devices.
> 
> 3. No idea buddy about that. My intention after receiving PR is to take internal transfer with my current employer itself.


hi ratnesh, thanks a lot for your valuable information. i am surely going to sit for CISCO examination soon and will think in depth about the specialization before choosing it. couple of questions are given below.

1. which specializations of CISCO certificates are hot in Aus? I mean which Cisco certificates' such as routing and switching, wireless, voice have good job openings in Australia? Did you do any research on this as well?

2. Can we simply study online dumps and crack this exam without any coaching? or do you recommend me to go for practical classes before sitting for exam?

3. Are there any good teaching or tuition centers for CCNA and CCNP courses here in Udaipur or Ahmadabad or near?

Sharing your knowledge means a lot to us.

sathiya


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi ratnesh, thanks a lot for your valuable information. i am surely going to sit for CISCO examination soon and will think in depth about the specialization before choosing it. couple of questions are given below.
> 
> 1. which specializations of CISCO certificates are hot in Aus? I mean which Cisco certificates' such as routing and switching, wireless, voice have good job openings in Australia? Did you do any research on this as well?
> 
> ...



1. I am yet to search for that. I have joined few groups on LinkedIn and will be soon analysing them to know which tech is hot now in Australia. I will suggest you to do the same and start exploring news/topics on LinkedIn.

2. I WILL NOT AT ALL RECOMMEND YOU JUST READING DUMPS AND CLEARING EXAM. That is unethinic way of clearing certs. CCNA/CCNP can be cleared with self study. I can share all resources you need like books, videos and software for practicing. DUMPS imply that you are not confident to study and is considered cheating.

3. I am sorry but there are no good institutes in Gujarat/Rajasthan. Better is to start self study.


----------



## reddytelecom478 (Feb 11, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> dear all,
> 
> i am in the seventh heaven that i have visa grant under 189 visa on today. I am starting this thread to welcome all Telecommunications engineering professionals such as Telecommunications engineer, Telecommunications network engineer, telecommunications field engineer, RF planning and optimization engineer to name but a few who already got visa grants or are in process of immigrating to Australia under any visa, be it 189 or 176 or 190 to share their knowledge about job search, feasibility of finding jobs, pay systems, online training, additional certifications pursued from vendors like NSN, Ericsson, Huawei, Alcatel Lucent etc.that add value to our resumes, best websites for telecom professionals.
> 
> ...




Dear Sathiya,

Cheers........... What a great ending of old year and new year starting ...........
Congratulations. First Enjoy feel that you got achieved it.......... 

Its a good plan to start a thread , for all people who related to Telecom Network fields. I m also belongs to the same. Please count me in.

I m having exp on Telecom N/W OSS (Operation System support ) , Core Telecom like Wireless/Wired/Transmission/Routers/Switches/L1/L2/L3 Protocol /MPLS /Security/linux.... Related.

As checked in job search portals in AUS(Seek) having multiple openings in the corresponding telecom N/W side , But Core N/w and Software side having good salaries....

my suggestion we already have good exp in Telecom and N/w Related side , don't quit that profile fully , go for the related to this like Testing or N/W side like Switch /Router I & C or Data Migration or OSS (Operation System support ).



BR 
Naga R Reddy.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

reddytelecom478 said:


> Dear Sathiya,
> 
> Cheers........... What a great ending of old year and new year starting ...........
> Congratulations. First Enjoy feel that you got achieved it..........
> ...


hi naga,

I welcome your inputs and i did a small research on all occupations under Telecommunication engineering and i furnished it for Telecommunications site engineer or field engineer profile and will share the other occupations in future posts.

Occupation name: Telecommunications site engineer or Telecommunications field engineer

Responsibilities:
•Preparation and maintenance of site specific installation instructions, guidelines, documentation (Site Folder) for RAN rollouts including BTS configurations and different site types 
•Follow up the project’s implementation schedule and progress and work closely with the Project Team including the Field Managers 
•Carry out site surveys to identify site installation standards, site types, challenges in installation, hazards, etc. 
•Provide technical support for Subcontractors 
•Performs tool audits with Subcontractors 
•Carrying out quality assessments and OH&S site audits and recording the results in iPM according to NSN quality process and project reporting requirements. 

Education: 
•Technician or Bachelor of Science (B.Sc.) or Master of Science (M.Sc.) in Electrical or Telecommunications Engineering or similar level of studies according to mentioned degrees. 
•OH&S training and certification 
•Basic Visio or AutoCAD training 
•Specific Product training on BTS installations especially configurations 

Work Experience:
•3+ years experience in NSN 2G and 3G or 4G mobile network rollouts, projects. 

Competencies:
•Installation Planning
•Technology and Product Knowledge (2G/3G/4G RAN, Flexi BTS)

If you see the description, candidates to be succeeded in this position, should have experience and knowledge of AutoCAD software and occupational health and safety (related to work place).

These positions are available generally throughout the cities and now even in the regional parts of Australia s well.

This is one of the positions advertised in SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site website. I recommend everyone to do a research on their occupational requirements in Australia and try to pour those key words and or training in their resumes which may get the attention of AUS employers easily.

Let's discuss further.


----------



## khan2010 (Feb 7, 2010)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> 2. I WILL NOT AT ALL RECOMMEND YOU JUST READING DUMPS AND CLEARING EXAM. That is unethinic way of clearing certs. CCNA/CCNP can be cleared with self study. I can share all resources you need like books, videos and software for practicing. DUMPS imply that you are not confident to study and is considered cheating.


Hi ratnesh,

Can you please share all resources I need like books, videos and software for practicing. 

Where can I get the Dumps which will consist most common questions in real exam?

I would be very grateful to you.


----------



## sk101 (Oct 1, 2013)

Dear All,

I'm also working as Telecom Engineer in Gurgaon.
I'm working on VoIP and currently hold 'Switch - Databuilding' role with a US based MNC. I have experience of 8+ years in telecom on SDH Transmission, SS7, SIP etc. technologies.

I was assessed as 'Engineering - Technologist' via Engineers Australia.
I lodge for 189 VISA recently and application is still in progress.

I have no contact in AUS, so not sure how is market there. It's big challenge ahead for me to start a new lease of life without any known support in a new country.

I thank you sathiyaseelan for starting such thread, which was highly needed.
Thanks to everyone for sharing knowledge. 

Regards.
SK


----------



## debojyoti (Dec 22, 2013)

sk101 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I'm also working as Telecom Engineer in Gurgaon.
> I'm working on VoIP and currently hold 'Switch - Databuilding' role with a US based MNC. I have experience of 8+ years in telecom on SDH Transmission, SS7, SIP etc. technologies.
> ...


Hi Sk101,
All the best. Have you already applied for IELTS?


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

sk101 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I'm also working as Telecom Engineer in Gurgaon.
> I'm working on VoIP and currently hold 'Switch - Databuilding' role with a US based MNC. I have experience of 8+ years in telecom on SDH Transmission, SS7, SIP etc. technologies.
> ...


hi there, No need to worry as we here can help each other. See, to me, an unknown person is my friend whom i didn't meet yet. Think positive about your migration plan and i am sure your life style in australia will be an amazing one. We also don't have anyone in AUS but are making friendship through various websites such as linkedin, facebook, twitter etc, of course expat forum tops the chart of ways to stay connected with people. Cheers!


----------



## delvy (Jan 3, 2014)

hi ,


am telecommunication technician






sathiyaseelan said:


> dear all,
> 
> i am in the seventh heaven that i have visa grant under 189 visa on today. I am starting this thread to welcome all Telecommunications engineering professionals such as Telecommunications engineer, Telecommunications network engineer, telecommunications field engineer, RF planning and optimization engineer to name but a few who already got visa grants or are in process of immigrating to Australia under any visa, be it 189 or 176 or 190 to share their knowledge about job search, feasibility of finding jobs, pay systems, online training, additional certifications pursued from vendors like NSN, Ericsson, Huawei, Alcatel Lucent etc.that add value to our resumes, best websites for telecom professionals.
> 
> ...


----------



## sk101 (Oct 1, 2013)

debojyoti said:


> Hi Sk101,
> All the best. Have you already applied for IELTS?


Yes, I appeared for IELTS in February 2013, got 8-8-7-7.
Engineers Australia assesses you only after getting 6-6-6-6 in IELTS.



Regards.


----------



## sk101 (Oct 1, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi there, No need to worry as we here can help each other. See, to me, an unknown person is my friend whom i didn't meet yet. Think positive about your migration plan and i am sure your life style in australia will be an amazing one. We also don't have anyone in AUS but are making friendship through various websites such as linkedin, facebook, twitter etc, of course expat forum tops the chart of ways to stay connected with people. Cheers!


Hey sathiyaseelan,

Thank you so much for your encouraging words.
I appreciate it.

Although I'm settled in Gurgaon in own house and wife is class-1 Haryana Govt. employee, I've taken this bold decision to start a new life in new country. My only motto is to give a new 'Quality of Life' (note this) to my family. I understand that this path will need loads of hard-work, but I'm sure with help & guidance from you such good guys, we will be able to help each other to achieve each other dreams.

I just sent you friend request on Skype, please accept.
Lets keep in touch.

Regards.
SK


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

*Which city has more jobs for telecom engineers?*

Dear all,

i am planning to book flight ticket= in the month of April or May before which i would like to get to know which city has more job opportunities for telecommunications engineering profiles. I made a small research on this and found NSW(Sydney) tops the chart followed by VIC(Melbourne). So, i prefer sydney rather than melbourne. Did you do any research on this? Which city is appealing to you for attending as many interviews as possible?

Throw some light from your end which will be highly appreciated.

Cheers!

Sathiya


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Dear all,
> 
> i am planning to book flight ticket= in the month of April or May before which i would like to get to know which city has more job opportunities for telecommunications engineering profiles. I made a small research on this and found NSW(Sydney) tops the chart followed by VIC(Melbourne). So, i prefer sydney rather than melbourne. Did you do any research on this? Which city is appealing to you for attending as many interviews as possible?
> 
> ...


Melbourne and Sydney sounds good. But once you come here you should look for jobs everywhere. For some people Melbourne works, for some it does not.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

AncientGlory said:


> Melbourne and Sydney sounds good. But once you come here you should look for jobs everywhere. For some people Melbourne works, for some it does not.


hi buddy, thanks a lot for your information. Yes, i am ready to roam around aussie for finding a job, however, i think, companies would like to have personal interviews with us. If the jobs for a different location, say, perth which is far away form Melbourne or sydney, so, how can we deal with this? 

This is the reason why i would like to be cautious in preferring city i have to head to.

Looking forward to hear from you more. What about other cities such as brisbane, adelaide or perth? Could you comment on this.

Sathiya


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy, thanks a lot for your information. Yes, i am ready to roam around aussie for finding a job, however, i think, companies would like to have personal interviews with us. If the jobs for a different location, say, perth which is far away form Melbourne or sydney, so, how can we deal with this?
> 
> This is the reason why i would like to be cautious in preferring city i have to head to.
> 
> ...


Companies do Skype interviews in some cases. My housemate originally moved to Melbourne. After two months of searching, he got a job in Brisbane. The interview was done via Skype.

However, you are right. Sometimes companies have several interview rounds and in that case somewhere along the way you might need to meet them. So going to the place with most number of jobs would be advantageous. 

Here's the breakdown of my telecom engineering mates and where they are.

Brisbane - 5 (3 working, 2 studying)
Melbourne - 7 (4 working, 2 studying)
Adelaide - 4 (3 working)
Perth - 1

Out of the people who are working only 3 are working in the mobile telecom area. Rest are working in IP Networking. Note that only couple of people moved to these specific cities because they got a job there. 

So yeah, go to the place with more potential opportunities, but apply everywhere and see where it takes you.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

AncientGlory said:


> Companies do Skype interviews in some cases. My housemate originally moved to Melbourne. After two months of searching, he got a job in Brisbane. The interview was done via Skype.
> 
> However, you are right. Sometimes companies have several interview rounds and in that case somewhere along the way you might need to meet them. So going to the place with most number of jobs would be advantageous.
> 
> ...


hi buddy, well said and really helpful information you shared with. I really appreciate your time spent in sharing this. So, could you please ask them and let me know which city is ideal for a telecommunications network engineer having 5+ years of work experience on various technologies such as GSM, UMTS, WCDMA, 3GPP, LTE in departments such as BSS, RAN, wireless network deployment, Site engineering, project implementation, Rf drive test and optimization. Your support is much needed and will be appreciated. Let's unearth many more.

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy, well said and really helpful information you shared with. I really appreciate your time spent in sharing this. So, could you please ask them and let me know which city is ideal for a telecommunications network engineer having 5+ years of work experience on various technologies such as GSM, UMTS, WCDMA, 3GPP, LTE in departments such as BSS, RAN, wireless network deployment, Site engineering, project implementation, Rf drive test and optimization. Your support is much needed and will be appreciated. Let's unearth many more.
> 
> Regards,
> sathiya


Honestly, I have no idea mate. Logically, it is safe to assume there would be more opportunities where there are more people. So Sydney, Melbourne area sounds like a safe bet. But, what I figured is that sometimes things work out in a different way than you originally planned. Two of my friends moved from Melbourne to Brisbane for jobs, while another friend moved from Brisbane to Melbourne for a job.

I can ask them for sure but don't think they'd say anything different.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

AncientGlory said:


> Honestly, I have no idea mate. Logically, it is safe to assume there would be more opportunities where there are more people. So Sydney, Melbourne area sounds like a safe bet. But, what I figured is that sometimes things work out in a different way than you originally planned. Two of my friends moved from Melbourne to Brisbane for jobs, while another friend moved from Brisbane to Melbourne for a job.
> 
> I can ask them for sure but don't think they'd say anything different.


hello dear, thanks for your information that is priceless. So, i prefer Sydney rather than Melbourne, however, i would be more glad if you could get some information from your friends. Thanks once again.


----------



## debojyoti (Dec 22, 2013)

Hi Sathiya,
Congratulations on your move. The only thing that could pose a challenge to your plan is that you plan to move in Mar-Apr knowing the fact June/July could be a lean period for jobs (financial year end) and hence the window of opportunity becomes more tight.
Nevertheless, all the best buddy.


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

sathiyaseelan said:


> hello dear, thanks for your information that is priceless. So, i prefer Sydney rather than Melbourne, however, i would be more glad if you could get some information from your friends. Thanks once again.


Hey mate, 

My friends agree that at the moment Sydney is the best place for Telecommunications Engineers.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

AncientGlory said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> My friends agree that at the moment Sydney is the best place for Telecommunications Engineers.


thanks mate, now i decided the city that is sydney for sure. Thank you for your worth in details.


----------



## debojyoti (Dec 22, 2013)

Hi Sathiya,
Send me your email id..I can send you some links/urls that could be useful to you.
Rgds,


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

debojyoti said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> Send me your email id..I can send you some links/urls that could be useful to you.
> Rgds,


hi buddy,

wish you and your family a very happy makar sangarandhi. thanks a lot for your information which is of great help, to be frank. i really appreciate extending your hand, voluntarily. Few of my friends made me confused regarding the selection of city to which i need to head to. Few peopl say that Melbourne is better than Sydney as far Telecom engineering jobs are concerned whereas Sydney is famous for IT related jobs. Anyone could throw light on this please. But, the good thing is that i will, for, sure choose either Sydney or Melbourne. 

Looking forward to hear from you,

Sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

*Online telecom courses on 3G/4G radio access, optimization and network deployment*

Dear all telecom buddies,

Hope wonders are transpiring in your lives!

I am researching online to pursue some courses and came to know an institute that is based at Gurgaon offering some courses related to 4G/LTE. As i have work experience only on 3G, 2G and 2.5G, i am eager to enroll myself either one or couple of modules they are offering. I would like to request you guys to go through below message and let me know which one has good scope and better pays in australia and easily qcuire job soon.

TRAINING DOMAIN
- 3G / UMTS - 4G / LTE Radio Access / Network Protocol Development & Testing
- 3G / UMTS - 4G / LTE Radio Planning & Optimization
- 3G / UMTS - 4G / LTE Transmission Planning
- 3G / UMTS - 4G / LTE Network Deployment

TRAINING OPTIONS - Telecom Technology IT Security Management Training Courses Seminars : Nex-G Skills

TRAINING SCHEDULE
REGULAR BATCH - 10th Feb, 17th Feb, 24th Feb
WEEKEND BATCH - 08th Feb, 15th Feb, 22nd Feb
VIRTUAL CLASSROOM / ONLINE - Any Day

Did anyone undergo training at this institute?

Is this really helpful for us for job search in aussie?

Looking forward to hear from you,

Cheers!

sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

dear all,

I went through course syllabus, fee structure, etc. regarding two modules such as Network deployment, Radio network planning and optimization on 4G/LTE technology. though the contents of course is good, the fees are about RS.35K for network deployment and 20K for radio network planning and optimization which i feel, is not worth payment as these courses are offered online. I am unable to find time in attending them in person and they told that the fees are one and the same both for online and classroom sessions.

I better try to knock the doors of Telecom companies such as Ericsson, NSN or Huawei for acquiring such courses and or certificates online or classroom. As their products are deployed in australia, having soldi exposure through this training may put me ahead in job market. What do you guys say?

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## debojyoti (Dec 22, 2013)

Dear Sathiya, 
I understand what you are going through at this moment. I will not recommend to invest too much on courses which you dont know, will benefit you in any way or not, once you land in OZ.

Rather, pls go through free/online courses (few of them are technical too) from coursera, udu acity, edex.

I believe employers need good employees and this is a win win scenario. If they find people like us useful and having the necessary fundamentals, i believe they will help us in gaining the required advanced skills.


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

How's the job hunt going guys? After around 6-8 week extensive search, I managed to land on a part-time job as a Systems Engineer. I'm hoping this will escalate to a full time position. Good luck.


----------



## ashokseenu (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Sathiya,

Congrats for your PR...
Check seek.com.au and you can have a good idea of which city to select. Australia has major Telecom operators: Telstra (head office Melbourne), Optus (HO-Sydney), Vodafone (HO-Sydney), Foxtel (HO-Melbourne), NBN (HO-Sydney) and few others. Every operator has major telecom vendors (NSN, E///, Alcatel, etc).
Do research what are ongoing projects in Telecom operators and you can plan for relevant city. 

I am currently in Sydney working in Telecom BSS/OSS domain (457 Visa, ACS submitted for 189). With my knowledge there are more job postings in Melbourne. Anyhow good luck for your job hunting.

Thanks,
Ashok


----------



## debojyoti (Dec 22, 2013)

*hi*



AncientGlory said:


> How's the job hunt going guys? After around 6-8 week extensive search, I managed to land on a part-time job as a Systems Engineer. I'm hoping this will escalate to a full time position. Good luck.


HI Ancientglory,
Congrats on the new job.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

AncientGlory said:


> How's the job hunt going guys? After around 6-8 week extensive search, I managed to land on a part-time job as a Systems Engineer. I'm hoping this will escalate to a full time position. Good luck.


hurray, dear.. Wow, that sounds good.. I am sure you have the potential to transform it a full-time position. Wish you best of luck. Cheers!


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

ashokseenu said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> Congrats for your PR...
> Check seek.com.au and you can have a good idea of which city to select. Australia has major Telecom operators: Telstra (head office Melbourne), Optus (HO-Sydney), Vodafone (HO-Sydney), Foxtel (HO-Melbourne), NBN (HO-Sydney) and few others. Every operator has major telecom vendors (NSN, E///, Alcatel, etc).
> ...


hi ashok,

thanks for sharing your valuable information to which i really applaud. I already started applying on various job sites such as SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site, Job Search, Upload your Resume, Find employment - CareerOne, Jobs, Employment & Careers @ MyCareer, Jobs and recruitment in Australia | Hays - Recruiting experts worldwide, Search jobs in Australia at Jobsearch.com.au, Job search in Australia etc. However, the response is very poor as i am not physically present in Australia.

There are few positive things i learned through my job search:

1. There are many more jobs advertised are matching with my skills.
2. In addition to engineering profiles, there are few technician and rigger profiles as well to which i guess, i will be eneligible for appiying once i will be in aussie. Though this is lower level, i trust working in the same industry is an added vantage as far as long run is concerned.
3. I found that tuning your resume and cover letter to suit exactly the vacancies ia the key to get interview calls.
4. Survival via odd/casual jobs is not a big deal at least for bachelors like me.
5. Having some certifications such as CCNA, CCNP, CCIE and hands on experience on latest technologies such as LTE, VOLTE, VOIP, WCDMA, UMTS is a benefit to the candidates.
6. However, i personally felt that pursuing training and courses in Australia might be better than doing them here in India (CISCO certificates are excluded from this rule)
7. Lastly yet importantly don't loose your confidence levels as there is a sun rise after every sun set. Be optimistic and patient. You will be for sure be rewarded.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

debojyoti said:


> HI Ancientglory,
> Congrats on the new job.





sathiyaseelan said:


> hurray, dear.. Wow, that sounds good.. I am sure you have the potential to transform it a full-time position. Wish you best of luck. Cheers!


Thanks guys.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

*Is attending webinar on "LTE NETWORKS" from Mobilecomm beneficial for us?*

dear all,

i got an email from Mobilecomm professionals Inc regarding a webinar on "LTE networks". please find the information on contents and fee structure below for your kind information.

Topic: LTE Networks (It's Engineering behind & Functionality)

Webinar

DATE: 15th March, 2014

TIME (IST): 12 PM to 2 PM

Fee: USD $50 / INR 3100

MobileComm is key industry player in wireless engineering services. These webinars is towards our initiative to bring technical awareness of latest technologies. These sessions enhance engineering knowledge at the same time giving candidates a competitive edge in their career growth plans.

Detailed Agenda as follows:

Ø LTE
· Brief History
· Limitations of previous technologies
· LTE Drivers
· LTE Challenges
Ø LTE Exigency
· Global Roaming
· Enhanced Customer Experience
· Scalable Bandwidth
· Decreased Cost
Ø Placement of LTE in Technology roadmap
· History & Future of Wireless
· Form UMTS to LTE
o High Level Architecture of LTE
o Long Term Evolution
o System Architecture Evolution
Ø LTE Standardization & Specification
· 3GPP LTE Specification REL 9
Ø LTE Key Features
Ø Architecture Evolution from GSM to LTE
· Legacy GSM/UMTS Architecture
· Rel.4 GSM/UMTS Architecture
· System Architecture Evolution
Ø EPS Network Architecture
· Evolved Packet System
· EPS Sub Systems
Ø eUTRAN
Ø EPC
Ø Network Elements & Functionality
· eNodeB & UE
· MME
· SGW
· PGW
· PCRF
· HSS
Ø EPS Roaming Architecture
· Home Routed model
· Local Breakout model
Ø UE Categories
Ø EPS inter-working with 2G/3G Networks
Ø 3GPP and Non-3GPP Inter-working
Ø EPS inter-working with Non-3GPP access technologies
Ø LTE Air Interface Basics
· Spectrum
· Bands
· Multiple Access Techniques
· FDD and TDD Modes
· Multipath and Fading
· Inter-Symbol Interference
· Cyclic Prefix
Ø OFDMA & SC-FDMA
· OFDMA Basic Concept
· OFDMA Advantages & Disadvantages
· The need of SCFDMA
· SC-FDMA Basic Concept
· SC-FDMA Advantages & Disadvantages
Ø LTE Resource Grid
· Frame Structure
· Slot Structure
· Resource Grid Structure
· Bandwidth Options
· Resource Block
· Resource Element

TRAINER’S PROFILE:

Deepak Bajaj, (EE, MBA) Business Development of MobileComm India is responsible for all Technological Competence Development activities in India, Africa and South East Asia. He has over 10 years of rich and diverse experience in the telecommunication industry, from GSM to UMTS to LTE.

Prior to Business Development, he was involved in RF designs, network optimizations and has led teams on projects for GSM and WCDMA technologies provided by Motorola and Nokia Siemens Networks. Deepak has contributed on various Projects from India & USA, was involved with the team that made the First 3G Call in Vodafone Delhi.

In addition to delivering long-lasting and business-creating partnership, leverages his extensive technical background to bring new capabilities and growth to the company’s learning division. Deepak is a firm believer of Team Work with excellent communication and Presentation skills he has delivered numerous successful trainings and seminars

The questions are:

*1. Do you think webinar helps us gain knowledge or vantage in receiving job offers?
2. Is mobile comm inc a renowned organization for telecom courses? Does anyone knows this company or received training from them?
3. Is it really worth paying for this webinar? Has anyone attended webinar?
4. Could you please share your experience with the webinar you participated in?
5. Does this curriculum fulfills all parts of LTE?
*

Looking forward to hear from you,

Cheers!
Sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

*Dear all buddies, How is it going?*

Hello my fellow telecom engineers,

How is it going there? I reached Melbourne on 19/04/2014 and have been applying for jobs for last 2 weeks but could not get much responses from either recruiters or companies and i trust it takes at least 1-4 months to get a good paying job relevant to your competencies. Anyway, i would be glad to see your progressions, i mean, where your visa applications are standing, what is the status of your job search, how you cracked the interviews and so on. Sharing your stories here may boost others who are aspiring for job opportunities.

BTW, i am going to register myself for OQF (Overseas qualified professionals: course offered at NMIT University, Victoria. I hope this might open doors to build up local network of friends, reference and landing in a good job at the end of the day.

Looking forward to hear from you,

Regards,

Sathiya


----------



## safeangel (Mar 29, 2014)

Hi folks. Read all the posts in your thread, they r nice and useful. I am migrating to OZ on 189 PR after 6 months. I am a Software Engineer with Linux networking experience. I cannot rush to OZ for few months as I have some work commitments. But I am applying for IT jobs from India thru most of the Australian job sites but so far no response. On SEEK they show many related openings but when u apply no response at all. Can u plz guide me as to how can I improve my job search?? Do you know of any IT recruiters in OZ? Also how to approach for contract jobs in IT?


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

safeangel said:


> Hi folks. Read all the posts in your thread, they r nice and useful. I am migrating to OZ on 189 PR after 6 months. I am a Software Engineer with Linux networking experience. I cannot rush to OZ for few months as I have some work commitments. But I am applying for IT jobs from India thru most of the Australian job sites but so far no response. On SEEK they show many related openings but when u apply no response at all. Can u plz guide me as to how can I improve my job search?? Do you know of any IT recruiters in OZ? Also how to approach for contract jobs in IT?


hi buddy,

firstly, welcome to the thread. See, you must tune your cover letter and resume to suit exactly what the companies have been looking for. Secondly,mentioning the visa status in your cover letter and resume is a good idea to indicate you have full working rights across aus. 

Moreover, talk to the consultants on their numbers given on job openings (though this may be costly, sometimes they may be able to give you offer while you are on offshore?). Send them general request outlining your skills, experience and knowledge and how they could be transferred to thr growth of the company.

lastly, yet importantly, follow them after 2 weeks or so to get to know the status of your applications. Having local reference or mentioning them on your resume of course will also be of great help. Enhance your network in social sites such as facebook, linkedin. 

Hope this helps.

cheers!

sathiya


----------



## safeangel (Mar 29, 2014)

Hey thanks for your inputs. My friends in OZ told me dat employers do hesitate to hire people there without Oz experience. So even if I have PR its going to be tough to get job initially. I have worked in US for few years, it was great there. Getting job is not a big problem there but after your visa expires one has to come back. Here inspite of having PR visa getting IT job is becoming more and more difficult. On my resume I have mentioned Australian number and address but no response from the recruiters so far. Anyways, do we have to enroll somewhere once we are ONSHORE??? What happens then? How does our status change??


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

safeangel said:


> Hey thanks for your inputs. My friends in OZ told me dat employers do hesitate to hire people there without Oz experience. So even if I have PR its going to be tough to get job initially. I have worked in US for few years, it was great there. Getting job is not a big problem there but after your visa expires one has to come back. Here inspite of having PR visa getting IT job is becoming more and more difficult. On my resume I have mentioned Australian number and address but no response from the recruiters so far. Anyways, do we have to enroll somewhere once we are ONSHORE??? What happens then? How does our status change??


hi angel, sounds good right? See, there are people who received job offer while they are offshore and hence possibility of landing in a job depends on many factors. perhaps, the technologies you work on, the companies you had assignment with, etc. But, physical presence in aus might show the employers that you are keen about getting a job and settling down here. Moreover, here, they check your interpersonal skills equal to or greater than technical competencies. 

I mean, the employers and or recruiters would like to see how well you could sync with locals, how you could interact with them, your ability to adapt multi-cultural environment etc. which could be assessed only by having a face-to-face interview with you. To them, you should be able to present yourself well to fit into the ambience, this is more important than your technical skills.

You just come here, prove the companies that you are worth hiring. You, meanwhile polish your technical skills, listen to ABC radio online to get to know what is happening in aussie. Also, have an eye on sports news as well because some recruiters may ask you questions in connection with sports events or games too. (Crazy, is not it?) But what can we do? we need to accept it and enhance our knowledge on these things.

Cheers!
sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

*Yahooooo.. i received a job offer for junior telecom engineer*

Hi my dear sweethearts,

Yesterday i got a job offer from a subcontractor company for the position of junior telecommunications engineer. Just in 2 days things such as interview, salary negotiation were happened at a rapid pace. Yahoooo.. Thanks to linkedin networking site.

The method that worked for me is linkedin. I just dropped an email to few of the directors and CEO's of various telecommunication vendors, subcontractors and recruitment consultancies and a fellow who is the director of the company replied asking me asking whether i could be able to relocate to perth in 2-3 days and without even an inch of hesitation, i said yes, of course. So, then, sharing my resume, salary negotiation and interview have been lined one by one and finally last evening i got the offer letter and contractual agreement.

The position is based in perth and the salary is average. However, the technologies they are going to deliver projects is LTE/4G which is the hot cake now in telecom industry. What is more, the customers to whom the project is to be delivered are Vodafone and optus and hence if i am able to perform well and make good contacts with people in vodafone or optus, my future would be bright that even they might recruit me for their companies. At the end of the day, i could see the positive hopes..

After reaching Melbourne on 19th of April, 2014, it took about 3 weeks for me to get this job offer. What i learnt here in job search is that never target only job sites but also individual recruiters, social networking sites such as facebook, linkedin as well and some time magic happens through them like the one occurred to me. Further, target the small and medium companies too. Don't ignore them and by and large, their wages are as good as that of the big companies.

So, be optimistic and try to knock the doors of everyone who is involving in that sector. Send them a private message stating your interest in working at their company with some good notes of that company. In short, your request message should impress them and you will be there.

Are there anyone in perth from this group?

I would be glad to meet you there.

All te best for your job search.

Cheers!

Sathiya


----------



## debojyoti (Dec 22, 2013)

*hi*

Hi Sathiya,
Super congratulations. I think you deserve it. Once again all the best in your new endeavor.
Rgds,
Debo


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

Congrats Sathiya. You deserve it mate. Keep up the good work.


----------



## safeangel (Mar 29, 2014)

Hey thanks again. Congrats and best wishes for your new venture. My friends in OZ tell me that job situation is tight there, so I am really happy that you managed to get through. Kudos,bro.


----------



## dream_big (May 20, 2014)

Oh Wow...Congratulations Sathiya ! I am about to get my visa but I am very tensed about the job market  




sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi my dear sweethearts,
> 
> Yesterday i got a job offer from a subcontractor company for the position of junior telecommunications engineer. Just in 2 days things such as interview, salary negotiation were happened at a rapid pace. Yahoooo.. Thanks to linkedin networking site.
> 
> ...


----------



## sk101 (Oct 1, 2013)

Dear Sathiya,

Wow. Congratulations on new job!
That's a great start 

I'm also happy to share that I got my visa (189) last week.
It took exact 9 months to get visa. I was assessed as Engineering Technologies by EA. 

I've enrolled for CCNA, CCNA-Voice courses and they will complete till mid-June. I'll be flying after getting certification. I'm planning for Melbourne.

Thanks for your guidance other day during visa processing, much appreciated.

See you there.





sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi my dear sweethearts,
> 
> Yesterday i got a job offer from a subcontractor company for the position of junior telecommunications engineer. Just in 2 days things such as interview, salary negotiation were happened at a rapid pace. Yahoooo.. Thanks to linkedin networking site.
> 
> ...


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

sk101 said:


> Dear Sathiya,
> 
> Wow. Congratulations on new job!
> That's a great start
> ...


I plan to take CCNA before i leave and CCNA voice while i am on shore.


----------



## delvy (Jan 3, 2014)

Wow...Congratulationssssss Sathiya !!!!!!!



sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi my dear sweethearts,
> 
> Yesterday i got a job offer from a subcontractor company for the position of junior telecommunications engineer. Just in 2 days things such as interview, salary negotiation were happened at a rapid pace. Yahoooo.. Thanks to linkedin networking site.
> 
> ...


----------



## Achilles_as (May 1, 2014)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Count me in .. Software Tester in networking domain.. have CCNA, CCNA Security and CCNP certs.


Does Cisco have Mobile Wireless certs as well? Not sure if it does.

Hey Ratnesh have you moved or still planning? Any pointers/guidance?


----------



## Achilles_as (May 1, 2014)

Hey Sathiya, 

Many Many congratulations to you buddy. Reading this entire thread I see that you went through a lot and held your patience all the way. A big Attaboy for that Mate.

How about Ancientglory, Debojyoti and rest of the guys? Whats happening?

Hey Ratnesh, Did you get a chance to move to Oz, how is it out there?

As you all can see from my signature that I am nearing the stage of getting my PR (I hope it comes in soon) and was hoping if someone could shed light on the current state of Job opportunities for Telecom field. Thanks in Advance.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Achilles_as said:


> Does Cisco have Mobile Wireless certs as well? Not sure if it does.
> 
> Hey Ratnesh have you moved or still planning? Any pointers/guidance?


hi buddy, yes, cisco has wireless, security, voice, and routing and switching certifications. you may pursue whicheve you wish to do. But, generally at CCNA level, it is recommended to accomplish Routing and switching and at CCNP level you may go for your specialization like Voice, wireless or security or routing and switching. The reason is routing and switching at CCNA level has more job openings than any other disciplines and routing and switching is the foundation for all specializations. However, these days Security certifications are hot cakes having good remuneration yet the number of jobs are not that much greater.


----------



## Achilles_as (May 1, 2014)

Dude can you advise which all certs you have and how your job hunt is going on. Apologies if this is too personal of an information.


----------



## manu9887 (Jul 24, 2014)

Hello Networkers,

I am a networking professional with 7 years of experience in enterprise and service provider networks(ip network design and implementation).l am also a CCIE routing and switching certified and i am looking forward to migrate to Australia. I would like to know if there are enough job opportunities out there and is it easy to find out a job after coming there.

Thanks
Manoj


----------



## manu9887 (Jul 24, 2014)

Hello Networkers,

I am a networking professional with 7 years of experience in enterprise and service provider networks(ip network design and implementation).l am also a CCIE routing and switching certified and i am looking forward to migrate to Australia. I would like to know if there are enough job opportunities out there and is it easy to find out a job after coming there.

Thanks
Manoj


----------



## bob_1982 (Aug 3, 2014)

my BE title is Electronics and Electrical Communication

after that i got job in telecommunication company BSNL

so i will apply under Electronics Engineer or Telecommunication Engineer?

Regards


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

Congrats Sathya for getting job and thanks for starting this thread. Can you share about opportunities for Fiber Optic Cable based SDH Transmission Engineers? I have 15+ experience in that field and have submitted my docs to EA.


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

Friends,
We need to keep this thread active in order to create bigger group and help each other. We need everyone's involvement.

Sribha


----------



## Rahul1231 (Sep 21, 2013)

Dear All,

Is there any telecom engineer on 489 Visa ?


----------



## Mayurlad (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I have been granted PR visa 189 two days back...

Like Everyone in this group, i am also Telecom network Proffessional having more than 4 years of experience in core wirelined and wireless network...I am currently working with one of the leading MNC in Mumbai, India...Planning to Move to Australia in Jan/ Feb 2015...

It would be great if any of senior members can provide me job assistance / information regarding job openings in telecom domain....

Looking forward to hear from you.....

Thanks and Regards,
Mayur


----------



## mfa (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi Telecom gurus,

Those who have already landed, plz share your experience / strategies/ tips for new aspirants about securing a job in telecom field ?

lets focus on pure telecom side ( without IT parts) which includes, BSS, RAN (RF), Transmission, Core ( VAS,Billing ), OSS and Managed Services 

thanks
Moeen


----------



## Rahul1231 (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi Mayur & Moeen,

I am also a transmission engineer and have planned to move to Queensland in Feb 2015. As per my research I would like to tell you that it is not easy to find telecom jobs in Australia so be prepared for this. However, nothing is impossible but you may need some Australian certifications and an Australian driving licence to get shortlisted for interviews.

Australian telecom technology is more advance than Indian so people who have work experience in 3G/4G in renowned operators and vendors, are more likely to get shortlisted for interviews. Also, prepare an Australian style resume and registered on Australian job search portals.

Thanks,


----------



## NDIR (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi Guyz,
I am a telecom engineer with 10 years experience in radio planning n optimisation for GSM CDMA and LTE. Can anybody let me know the scope in Oz. I have PR in place.


----------



## talexpat (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi Guys, 

Its good to see an active thread for telecommunication engineers.

Keep us updating with whats going around in Australian telecom market. 

After going through the posts here, I have concluded to study till the CCNP then look out for job + certifications/trainings in Australia.

Also, advise what is the advantage of doing Masters in Telecommunication Engineering in Australia and then opt to go into job market? Frankly speaking, I don't see much.

Regards,


----------



## mfa (Oct 26, 2014)

talexpat said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Its good to see an active thread for telecommunication engineers.
> 
> ...


hi,

if u ready to give up mainstream telecom career and ready to enter into IT side ( CCNP,CCIE,DBA etc) then probability is much higher ....one of my acquaintance on AUS PR have had to move to NZ and do CCIE to find a job...there r very few jobs in AUS for pure telco jobs.

Moeen


----------



## talexpat (Sep 22, 2013)

Oh..thats NOT good at all. I used to think that IT is already more saturated there as compared to telecom sine everybody seems to be doing CCNX, MCSX. Also, there are a LOT of telecom services providers and huge mainland area to cover.

I would like to prefer telecom role there. Any suggestions, I believe there are certifications/trainings available there which can help us stand out, while only CCNX can be done overseas.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

talexpat said:


> Oh..thats NOT good at all. I used to think that IT is already more saturated there as compared to telecom sine everybody seems to be doing CCNX, MCSX. Also, there are a LOT of telecom services providers and huge mainland area to cover.
> 
> I would like to prefer telecom role there. Any suggestions, I believe there are certifications/trainings available there which can help us stand out, while only CCNX can be done overseas.


you are right. IT jobs demand is saturated but supply of professionals is massive. Telstra is expanding aggresively and spending billions of dollars. even vodafone is upgrading its infrastruture. so i think scope of telecommunication is way more than IT. although every field is going though lean period.


----------



## talexpat (Sep 22, 2013)

Yup..thats what..as I was expecting. Here too, telecom infrastructure gets swapped after every 2 years. For e.g. couple of yrs back, huge 4G deployment was done by all vendors ALU, ERI, HUA, ZTE and NSN. But now STC (semi-gorverment operator) decided to kick off ZTE and ALU while dividing the whole kingdom among NSN, ERI and HUA. So, the 4G equipment installed just a couple of yrs back is getting swapped now with a bit more enhancement.

Hope its the same in AUS too, upgradation/expansion all the time. Unlike PAK, where they wait for the equipment to DIE before getting changed.


----------



## mfa (Oct 26, 2014)

talexpat said:


> Yup..thats what..as I was expecting. Here too, telecom infrastructure gets swapped after every 2 years. For e.g. couple of yrs back, huge 4G deployment was done by all vendors ALU, ERI, HUA, ZTE and NSN. But now STC (semi-gorverment operator) decided to kick off ZTE and ALU while dividing the whole kingdom among NSN, ERI and HUA. So, the 4G equipment installed just a couple of yrs back is getting swapped now with a bit more enhancement.
> 
> Hope its the same in AUS too, upgradation/expansion all the time. Unlike PAK, where they wait for the equipment to DIE before getting changed.


don't forget , if u r in KSA or Middle-east...yes, Arabs 've got lot of surplus money and they can swap equipment without making much sense..


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Avoid saying upgradation in an interview in Australia, interviewers hate made up words


----------



## talexpat (Sep 22, 2013)

So Telecom professionals, where are we standing now? I have made a similar post in another telecom thread but unfortunately it seems to be dead.

Please share your experiences. Any certification/path you came across and would like to advise. How is the interview response for those just landed?

Thanks


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

Friends, I have received positive assessment from EA. I am having 15yrs + experience in various leading vendor's SDH/DWDM, NMS, Industrial Ethernet switches, etc. 

Can anyone give the current job market situation for Telecom professionals?


----------



## mfa (Oct 26, 2014)

sribha said:


> Friends, I have received positive assessment from EA. I am having 15yrs + experience in various leading vendor's SDH/DWDM, NMS, Industrial Ethernet switches, etc.
> 
> Can anyone give the current job market situation for Telecom professionals?


 its not that easy to secure job within telecom industry..u might have to wait for 2-6 months


----------



## talexpat (Sep 22, 2013)

mfa said:


> its not that easy to secure job within telecom industry..u might have to wait for 2-6 months


Thanks for your feedback, dear.

What are the factors you have come across or would like to share that make telecom industry difficult to get into?


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

2 to 6 months...:-(, its really a long wait!!!

Any other hopeful feedbacks?


----------



## skyhigh15 (Oct 2, 2013)

talexpat said:


> So Telecom professionals, where are we standing now? I have made a similar post in another telecom thread but unfortunately it seems to be dead.
> 
> Please share your experiences. Any certification/path you came across and would like to advise. How is the interview response for those just landed?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Talexpat

how is your experiance so far


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

Is this group still alive?

Ielts Dec L9 R8 W7 S7
EA applied 1st Apr 2017
First reply 9th May additional docs
submited on 13th May
EA outcome +ve 16th May
Engineering Professional
Telecom Engineer 263312


----------



## sak_cbz (Jul 8, 2019)

Hello everyone,

Is this group still active?


----------

